# Instabilidade, chuva forte e inundações em lisboa - 22 set. 2014



## adiabático (22 Set 2014 às 17:24)

Alto do Parque.
Fotos tiradas com telemóvel... era o que tinha à mão.


----------



## adiabático (22 Set 2014 às 17:34)




----------



## adiabático (22 Set 2014 às 17:38)




----------



## adiabático (22 Set 2014 às 17:39)




----------



## adiabático (22 Set 2014 às 17:43)

Esta Faculdade de Economia parece a casa da família Adams...


----------



## adiabático (22 Set 2014 às 17:44)




----------



## adiabático (22 Set 2014 às 17:45)




----------



## adiabático (22 Set 2014 às 17:47)




----------



## adiabático (22 Set 2014 às 17:48)

Alguem me sugere uma alternativa ao imageshack para carregar imagens? O serviço deles passou a ser pago... Paga-se para ter o link directo... Tive que andar a vasculhar os códigos fonte para cada imagem e deu uma trabalheira.


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Set 2014 às 17:52)

adiabático disse:


> Alguem me sugere uma alternativa ao imageshack para carregar imagens? O serviço deles passou a ser pago... Paga-se para ter o link directo... Tive que andar a vasculhar os códigos fonte para cada imagem e deu uma trabalheira.



Aconselharam-me a utilizar o IMGUR, e parece não ser mau . Mas há outros.


----------



## vitoreis (22 Set 2014 às 18:26)

adiabático disse:


> Alguem me sugere uma alternativa ao imageshack para carregar imagens? O serviço deles passou a ser pago... Paga-se para ter o link directo... Tive que andar a vasculhar os códigos fonte para cada imagem e deu uma trabalheira.


http://tinypic.com/


----------



## FranciscoJNB (22 Set 2014 às 23:15)

O Imgur é muito bom, particularmente se te registares, pois podes agrupar as fotos em albuns, editá-las, etc.


----------



## Agreste (23 Set 2014 às 11:06)

Bombaim em Lisboa... fantástico.


----------

